# My pullets won't roost at night



## jstringerrn75

Hello All! I am so excited about this app! I started my first flock in April, consisting of 7 Bantam breed hens and 3 Light Brahma hens. They have been in the coop for awhile now, but I cannot get them to roost at night. They all huddle together by the entrance, in a corner of the coop.

The roost wasn't put in until the chicks were 18 weeks old because I had read that allowing them to roost before 18 weeks would cause their sternum to separate. This sounded awfully painful to me, so I didn't want to expose my babies to this torture.

The roost is a 2X4, with the 4 inch side facing up and it's 96 inches long.

The floor is made of chicken wire (it is 4 feet off the ground) and doesn't have any bedding because the assumption was that the chicks would roost.

So my question is, is roosting mandatory? If so, how do I teach them to roost? Is bedding necessary until I teach them to roost? Is it necessary after I teach them to roost?

Thank you all so much for your help! I look forward to your advice


----------



## Alaskan

Silly chickens!

I have heard of pullets not roosting.., mine have never refused to roost... Though I currently have some refusing to roost, and instead sleeping in the nest boxes -insert barf face- 

They used to roost, but I just moved them into the "big girls" pen, and they are scared,,, so hiding in the nest boxes.

Tell us some more about your woes!!!M


----------



## nannypattyrn

Welcome! Ok, I'm going to insert my 2 cents. I think you're going to have to teach them when, where, and how to roost because they were so old when you moved them to the coop. I don't know were you found the roost info, but not true (IMHO ) Even young chicks like to get up high and perch. They do huddle together for warmth and security though while they're little just like they would under the mom. So, at this current age, you need to go to your coop at roosting time and place each one on the roost. It may take several times but they will eventually get the idea. Just like any other animal or human baby, they have to be taught.


----------



## jn4

Welcome Jstringernn !
You certainly have an odd problem. As has been said normally Chicks will roost when given the opportunity.
Yours will need a little coaching,try this first. Run a drop cord to the coop area and hang a Low Watt bulb,..say a 20 or 40 watt , over in the far corner of the roost area. take 1 or 2 chicks and put them there...watch them for a few minutes...if they get down put them back....start adding more of them to the roost. You may need to spend an hour doing this....and do it for 3 or 4 nites in a row. When they get the idea...you can then slowly start dimming the light each nite until you can eliminate the lite ...or leave it if you choose
Like I say this will take a week or two to get them accustomed to the "new Sleeping" area but It will work if you do your part.

again welcome and good luck


----------



## jstringerrn75

Thanks everyone, it looks like I have a little work ahead of me, but there is nothing I love more than spending time with my girls!


----------



## Nm156

Maybe they don't like walking on the chicken wire?


----------



## zamora

Nm156 said:


> Maybe they don't like walking on the chicken wire?


That's what I was thinking for what it's worth.


----------



## seminole wind

My 2 cents . First , Welcome to our flock!

My silkies had a pen with a low hutch and a plank to walk up into it. They instead huddled in a corner for months. For 5 months, they slept that way and slowly began to investigate the ramp. Only recently, at 7 months old, did they start to roost on the plank, and sometimes visit the hutch. 

Other flocks I've had have used a ladder to get up to the roost. But now my roost is right above my knee high, and they are all happy. I have some big birds who shouldn't have a high roost. Maybe you could construct a temporary bar 2 feet high as incentive. 

All the above advice is also worth checking out. It could be any of the advice from others. Keep us up to date on any progress.


----------

